# How to install chimney liner



## pettit0408

*Bottom Snout*

This project looks pretty straightforward to me except for one area. My existing 5" pipe that passes through the wall into my chimney. It looks like its cemented into the wall. How do I go about removing the pipe so I can install the tee snout for the liner system without doing too much damage to my basement wall? 

Also anyone have any suggested vendors for buying a system for an oil furnace? I'm in the Philadelphia area for local retailers but I'll buy on-line if you have any suggestions. 

Thank you!


----------



## Rockford

*Removing bottom snout*

pettit0408,
You should be able to remove the snout from the basement wall just by pulling on it. If a portion of the hole breaks away that is not a big deal. Once the pipe is removed, you now have access to install the new snout onto the tee body that came down the flue with the chimney liner. Once everything is secure, if there is a gape around the new tee snout, it can be sealed with a high temp caulk or furnace cement.
You can go on line to rockfordchimneysupply.com and order these components. Just make sure you order the 316ti liner, 304 is just for a wood burning application.


----------



## pettit0408

Thank you! 
I plan on knocking this project out before the fall hits.


----------

